# change of food, now diarrhoea- everywhere! help!



## shrek (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry for just jumping in and not introducing myself first, but I am in need of advice quick!

We have a 5mth old lab puppy. When we got him from the breeder he was eating baker's complete, and we decided now to change him to a better food, so have gone for james wellbeloved, and slowly changed him onto that, starting about 5 days ago, and he is now almost completely on the JW, with a bit of the bakers mixed in.

However since starting the JW, his poos have been runnier than normal, andnow for the past 2 nights, he has pooped in his cage and managd to get it all over himself, then on the carpet- arrgghh!!

So now we are unsure what to do- obv need to stop the JW, but do i go back to baker's or just get a completely different food and start it straight away?

Any advice appreciated! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

shrek said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for just jumping in and not introducing myself first, but I am in need of advice quick!
> 
> We have a 5mth old lab puppy. When we got him from the breeder he was eating baker's complete, and we decided now to change him to a better food, so have gone for james wellbeloved, and slowly changed him onto that, starting about 5 days ago, and he is now almost completely on the JW, with a bit of the bakers mixed in.
> ...


james wellbeloved is one of the best dry foods you can buy, in my opinion youve weened him on to the the new food to fast ,thats why his poos are runnyer, this should pass,james wellbeloved is a very good food if you can afford it stick to it!


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

JWB is very good food ca'nt beleive its that maybe he still needs time to get used to it? Maybe have the vet check out its nothing else going on causing the problem? I changd food with one of mine had the same problem not as bad tho but it sorted itself out after a few days
good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

it should pass but i agree i think it was done to quick it should have been done at least over a couple of weeks, just stick with it cos if you change again now it will only upset puppies tummy again if it doesnt clear with in the next week seek vets advice,


----------



## shrek (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replies, so you think I should try again with the JW?
I didnt give him any breakfast this morning and I just gave him chicken and rice this afternoon and thinking of just keeping him on that for a day or two till he settles down- does that sound like a plan?

Then i suppose i will have to go back to the bakers.
Do you think i should try again with the JW or try another brand?
A friend has reccomended chappie or wagg- has anyone got any opinions on those or wil it mess him up too much to change around again? I dont want to make the problem worse, as i obviousley changed too fast from one food to another.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Whenever changing a pets food you must always do so GRADUALLY. Introducing a little at a time. Go back to his usual diet and start again. That should do the trick.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just be sure youare feeding to guidelines, he will need a lot less than the bakers, overfeeding a good quality food gives pups the runs.


----------



## sproggie14 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bakers is an utterly terrible food, packed full of additives and very poor quality battery farmed meat. In all honesty JWB is not brilliant since it was bought out by pedigree but better than Bakers anyway. However, your issue now is not with the JWB per se but the change of diet. Whatever you do, don't go back to the Bakers. It would be like feeding your child on MacDonalds and Sunny D for the rest of its life. Do a couple of days of chicken and rice til his tummy settles down and then introduce the JWB back in gradually. If the JWB continues to cause problems or you want a really good food then look into Burns which is organic, made with good quality free range meat and formulated by a vet.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

hiya, i have 2 beautifull girl labs when we got Daisy last year little did we know the trouble we were going to have with her tummy . She too had been fed by the breader on bakers but she had the runs before we even fed her . first thing she did was a pile of slimmey greenish poo in the garden I put it down to nerves and a new enviroment but it continued, I didnt want to feed her bakers as i had heard it was bad for them so we bought what i thought was a good food eukanuba puppy she didnt improve i thought as she already yhad the runs changing her food competely wasnt going to make much difference . This went on for a week till we were told about jwb so i attempted to change her on to that over the period of a week still we had the runs I took her to the vets to see if there was something else that it could be, our vet was great she told us about trying just rice and chicken for a few days she gave her stuff to stop the runs she checked her for worms took blood samples we did all the right things . Nothing was medically wrong with her she had just had a poor start by being fed bakers which had caused her to aquire a food intollerance other than the runs she was normal , our last attempt was to put her on Royal Canin hypoallergenic ,she was on this for a few days when we noticed things looking better and within a week she was pooing normally we used this on the advice of our vet as its not something a young pup should be on for too long as its not callorific enough for there growth , in total she was on this for 5 weeks after that we weaned her on to Royal Canin labrador junior sticking to the same brand and doing it slowly meant her runs did not come back . food intollerance in young dogs when they havnt had the best food to start with is quite common it can take a while to get them back on track . Watch what else you feed as well no raw hide chews often they are made from pork hide which can be an upset to an already sensetive tum just stick to the food so that you can elliminate any other factors . I ve had some real traumers about food in the last few weeks when we took on another lab at christmas i did a bit of research into food and was amazed at how many are made by the same few companys and how many of them contain bad addatives and things you would rather you didnt know about such as diseased dead animals from abatoirs its scary if you research . i guess make sure your pup has been given the all clear from the vets and try feeding a food such as Royal Canin hypo its based on soya protien it really worked for Daisy then you can gradually get her on to something better for her age hope all goes well with the pup let me know how you do if i can be of any other help please ask .


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

HIya, It can be hard to know how long you should gradually wean the new food in...with my bullmastiffs( who i find have far more sensitive tummies than my chi's) we weaned over a period of 3 weeks. We feed royal canin and highly recomend it for large and toy breeds. Good luck


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi 

My name is stacey and am new here ! i breed bengal and bengal cross kittens i have to say in regards to your runny poo problem it does sound to me you made the change too quick try adding half and half of the biscuits and decrease the biscuit you dont want your dog to have over a period of time until he is only eating the new brand, also you could try holistic eagle food it comes from america and it is high in protein and have added vitamins and minerals if you look on my website you will see a link to a shop called zoo that provides this food for cats and i think dogs too, i found once i used this product that my cats never have runny poo and they eat less as they are getting everything they need from this food than they did on others. its expensive but worth a try


----------

